# My furrist PLANTSONA



## Ricky (Jan 18, 2013)

I finally got art of her done! [is this NSFW? I don't even]

...and Launny did SUCH a great job!

I posted about this a while ago, but I doubt anyone took me seriously :roll:

I said that she should have a diaper (because she is a *baby* Woodrose) -- the rest of the awesomeness was all him.

Sometime in the future, this picture will be circulated around the internet and people will wonder why the hell a plant has a diaper. Too bad they will never get the joke. They will probably assume it's another fetish since everything seems to be headed in that direction anyway. Still, the mushrooms were an awesome touch and Launny obviously saw where this was supposed to be headed. I like his more abstract work and I'm honored he did this for me!


----------



## Retro (Jan 18, 2013)

Whatever drugs you're on, I want them. Now.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 18, 2013)

[h=1]Forbidden[/h]You don't have permission to access /files/screen/456/456087_Launny_skett2.jpg on this server.


----------



## Ricky (Jan 18, 2013)

dinosaurdammit said:


> [h=1]Forbidden[/h]You don't have permission to access /files/screen/456/456087_Launny_skett2.jpg on this server.



Oh shit. Those are the changes Starling made.

I think it's checking the referer so if you copy/paste the link in your browser it might work. Otherwise, I tried uploading it to imgur but its not working on my phone x.x

If you go to Launny's page you'll see it but you probably have to be registered.


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 18, 2013)

A plantsona eh?


----------



## Ricky (Jan 19, 2013)

Rheumatism said:


> A plantsona eh?



Yeah. I see you are a bush.

Want to get together and cross pollinate? <3


----------



## Rheumatism (Jan 19, 2013)

What do you take me for?  A weed?


----------

